# My Ghost Clear Betta



## Ulyx

Check it is great


----------



## AngelicScars

Oh double tail! Very pretty!


----------



## sunkissedinCA

whoa! gorgeoussss!


----------



## Scienceluvr8

very nice! ;-)


----------



## Vikki81207

Aww that's awesome.


----------



## fishyinpa

Wow,awesome.


----------



## IonBaller07

Wow Ive never seen that before, its like the cellophane gene but all over the body. Is that like a new trait or have I just been missing out?


----------



## Shylynn

wow very cool betta


----------



## TitoBetta

wow beautiful!


----------



## dr2b

Wow! You got a beautiful betta!!


----------



## EvanChandler

wowww i've never seen that before! haha do you lose track of him very often?


----------



## ashleyALE

loooove him!


----------



## kweenbee11

he is my favorite!! very prettty


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

oh wow that is beautiful!!! i bet your so proud


----------



## Kaimana

o00o gorgeous betta!!! very cool


----------



## dukie1346

beautiful!


----------



## Ulyx

Thanks
That pictur was teked 30 days ago
I have new pics

Ill post his pics in 1 Hr.
At 4:00pm mexico time GMT-6


----------



## jonnylaw37

Awesome!!!


----------



## neenjar

Beautiful betta! I've never seen an *all* clear one before.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma

Cool betta. that's what I want only I want a white female.


----------



## Ulyx

Look the new update picture!
wow look at the arteries
look what happens when you put a light behind of him.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's very pretty! It looks like he has a purplish tint to him.


----------



## neenjar

he is very nice looking. i love the way the he gets pink spots when backlit.


----------

